# Aquarium help resealing



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

There is one side leaking, so half way mid removed the old seal and resiliconed it again. Please help me.


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

new silicone does not stick to old silicone. So if you are resealing, all the silicone must be removed. Then clean the area, ie corners with alcohol or acetone, or some other degreaser that evaporates and does not leave a residue.
I am assuming this is a glass tank.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

agreed, new silicone will not stick to old silicone. And best to reseal the whole tank, not just the affected area.

*. Here are some good articles that helped me learn to do it properly:

Resealing an Aquarium, by Nick Spinelli best article

How to Repair and Reseal Aquariums: Fixing a Leaky Seal or Replacing a Broken Pane of Glass in a Tank | Suite101.com

here's a great vid, I believe this is one of the members here:[




 another vid:





 You'll want to make sure you don't go too deep into the joint. the first article explains best how to cut out the old silicone , as well does the vid.

Also here's is a thread about the sealants:
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/diy-area-18/silicone-sealant-aquariums-7448/

Resealing a tank is more time consuming than it is hard. Hope this helps & good luck.*


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

Heres what I did on the side that has the leak be the top I removed all the silicone only on the area that has leak. I sliced the leak halfway and removed the old silicone and added a new seal. or should I do all sides?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

If it were me , I would do the whole thing......better safe than sorry


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

55g and under not worth the trouble in my opinion  Sell it on CL for reptile and get another tank.

Of course if you want to have some fun then do what Distrbd1 (John) suggest.


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

Ill try to have some fun... already did the baffles and bulk heads. plus i got extra silicone.


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

I have all the silicone all out, by accident I poke through the seal between the glass is that bad? or I have to take whole thing apart?


----------

